# winstrol



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

im about to start a course of winstrol and i just wanted some advice before i do can anyone please tell me what the side affects are and if it is actually a good one to use?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A good one to use???

What are your stats, what are your goals? what PCT have you put together?, how long have you been training?


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

With the correct diet which anyone needs to train naturally you will make decent gains but with AAS you will still need to stick to this routine if you want to make far better gains than you would naturally, steroids are not just some wonder drug you can take and just grow without still practising the correct diet and training regimen, but if you follow what I've said and take 50mg each day of Winstrol (hopefully along with a liver protectant such as LIV-52 or Milk Thistle) as Winstrol is a 17-aa alkylated oral to make it survive the first pass through the liver, then you should make nice lean, ripped gains without water retention providing your bodyfat is low enough. If it is the injectable Winstrol then Winstrol by Zambon is a decent buy but you may experience pain the day after injecting and Winstrol has also been linked to joint pain, maybe because of the strength gain not being accompanied by water retention, so adding a small amount of Test may help with this and the Winstrol may also bind to the SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin) freeing up bound Test so probably increasing the effect of that steroid). If you still want to be sure of lean gains with minimal water retention then Test Prop at 100mg eod might work best for you alongside the Winny.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the info the winnie ive got is the injectable one do you really have to take 1 jab a day because i was told to do them one a week and do i still need the liver protectant with these?


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

pete99 said:


> thanks for the info the winnie ive got is the injectable one do you really have to take 1 jab a day because i was told to do them one a week and do i still need the liver protectant with these?


 Yeah, every day mate, be careful with your source he does not seem to know what he's talking about and you would get no gains and waste your money completely at that dosage frequency, any one on this board will tell you at least 50mg (1 amp) every day which is very suitable for someone like you who is new to steroids. If you are uncomfortable with that many injections you can drink the Winny by drawing it into the syringe taking the pin off putting the end of the barrel in your mouth and squirt into mouth, gains will be something like having 50mg of the oral version which will still yield decent results but not as good as the injectable. Don't forget to shake amp before opening to take out of suspension and draw into pin then shake barrel for good measure to make sure it stays out of suspension and crystals do not block end of barrel or pin before pressing plunger. If you're concerned about injection frequency which I wouldn't blame you for because the day after can be painful, then you in future should get the orals and have 50mg a day. For now if you're concerned about injections drink the Winny and take LIV-52 for liver protection, but I would take EQ or Test Prop as the Winny drunk alone will not provide as much gains as injecting it. If you don't mind bulking up rather than being lean and muscular and want to spend less money go for 500mg of either TEST Enanthate, Sustanon or Test cypionate a week e.g. 250mg Test Enanthate on Monday then 250mg on Thurs day whilst drinking the Winny Every day throughout, do this for 8 weeks.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks again for the info it was very helpful im gonna stick with the injectable it does hurt the day after but i can bare it their is one thing i wanted to know does this winnie make you stronger like most other steriods? my sourse says so but as you noticed he's not much help at all.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

pete99 said:


> thanks again for the info it was very helpful im gonna stick with the injectable it does hurt the day after but i can bare it their is one thing i wanted to know does this winnie make you stronger like most other steriods? my sourse says so but as you noticed he's not much help at all.


Yeah, he's a loon, people like him could one day give out the wrong advice to some kid and say you can have anadrol with halotestin or something and cause a fatality! But what you have done is right coming on a board and asking for advice although it wouldn't have hurt to type in something like ''Winstrol steroid profile'' on google first and you would have been half way there, then you could have come on here and asked about peoples experiences with the steroid. And yes with a decent enough diet and training regime Winny will definitely make you stronger though not as much as Testosterone will. The gains will be easier to keep hold of than with Test though with the correct PCT procedure. Good luck mate, I hope you achieve everything you are aiming for.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

rottie i hope you dont mind me puckin your brains to much but one of my pals in on that testex an he says with that you only have to do 50mg every 5 days do you think this would be better for me cos it sounds alot cheaper *** Edited - PRICE DISCUSSION IS NOT ALLOWED


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

testex and winstrol are 2 completely different things mate

testex will give good results but depending on bodyfat levels it will not give the same "look" as winstrol.

also 50mg testex every 5 days will do nothing for you, your more likely looking at 250mg-500mg every 5 days.

hope this helps


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep mate, listen to Lee B, you'll need about 500mg a week to see good results and at least 250mg. You didn't go back to this idiot and get the Testex did you? If I could I would happily get hold of some decent stuff for you but can't tell you about sources on any forums mate. See if you can find a different source if possible and don't be afraid to question certain things, a good source shoul understand you saying '' i've heard on all the bodybuilding boards you have to use 500mg a week in two seperate dosages of 250mg'' for example. A bad source will just react aggressively saying something like'' why are you calling me a liar or something.'' My source doesn't have the biggest selection but when he is misinformed with a certain product he doesn't know much about and I say '' Your meant to use that tren ace eod mate, not 2 times a week, every one I know uses it eod at least'' he will just say Oh sorry mate I don't know much about that product, and even if I suspect he did I'll let him know that I won't be mugged off by him ever again.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

yeh thanks alot people i think i'll stick with the winnie i know where im up to with that now.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Good luck mate. You could always get some Testosterone enanthate for your second cycle and have 500mg of that (e.g. 250mg shot on Monday, 250mg shot on Thursday) for 8 weeks with 25-30mg Dianabol every day for the first 4 weeks, a cheap yet excellent way to really bulk up.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

cheers do u mean for after my 8 weeks on winnie? might i just add in 5days in on the winnie an my arse is sore as **** lol.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

pete99 said:


> cheers do u mean for after my 8 weeks on winnie? might i just add in 5days in on the winnie an my arse is sore as **** lol.


 Just finishing off cycle of Anadrol and Test Enanthate but decided to buy a box of Winny towards the end and shot all three amps, 1 in delt( little bit sore), 1in glute(was quite sore), 1 in thigh(OOOOOuch)! Was saying on ripped glutes under: ''Zambon Pain'' how it wasn't hurting at all, thinking I could take it quite good, and then bang, it hit me, and when someone asked me to pass them something it was a major pain in the arse! Excuse the pun. And yeah, if you stay on Winny for 8 weeks take 8weeks off after that then do that next cycle, thats only if you want to bulk up though. EQ, Winny, and Anavar are all good cycles for the lean ripped look. Don't forget PCT mate, Nolva & clomid.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

You should try and post some before and after pics so we can see haw ya got on. You eating plenty of chicken, turkey, beef, rice, pasta, wholemeal bread fruit? A nice big bowl of porridge is always good for brekkie with raisins or chopped bananas in with two piece of wholemeal or even better wholemeal granary toast with low fat butter, I reccomend the flora 1 with the added omega 3 with a glass of fresh orange (preferably not from concentrate) and train about 90mins-2 hrs afterwards (drinking an energy drink during training) then have a protein shake as soon as you can after training, as soon as youget home or whatever as your body will absorb protein more readily and in larger quantities within half-an-hour after training.


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

i know mate im gonna get one of those bluetooth things soon so ill sort it out,an i pretty much eat wot you said i hate porridge though so i have bran flakes,weetabix or shredded wheat an egg whites for dinner i have a jacket spud with beans or cottage cheese an salad peice of fruit then train.for tea i'll have 2 chicken breast,brown rice an salad an more fruit an for a late snack i'll have sardines on wholemeal toast.i do alternate this sometimes cos i gets boring but does it sound ok to you?


----------



## pete99 (Jul 11, 2007)

havin major trouble gettin winnie can anyone help please?


----------



## phatman (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant help but think you havn't reseached this in much detail, I would suggest spending a significant amount of time researching before you jump into something which can be potentialy dangerous. Tom


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

pete99 said:


> havin major trouble gettin winnie can anyone help please?


 I've PM'd you with my emal address and I'll talk to you through that route about how you could get it.


----------

